# Boa boot system broke



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I was riding today and my boa snapped (the wire) and i was wondering if and how i go about replacing the wire or would it be easier to just buy new boots instead of now being able to ride for a few weeks. thanks


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

what kind of boot?.... and there is a step by step thread on how to fix it.... just use that little search thing on the top


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

they are the DC boa boots, but i don't have a replacement cable and i couldn't find any at the dc website.


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

how did the wire snap? 
do you typically rest the board on the top of your boot while riding the chairlift? If so, this might have been the problem. 
I've heard a couple other people say they had the same problem.

If your interested in a solution, check out my invention at Phrakis - A snowboard boot support. It is a $6 snowboard accessory that helps support the weight of a board on a chairlift.

good luck


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Shameless plugs aside  you should contact the company. If they are under warranty you can get them replaced. If not, you can get the parts and fix them yourself. It is not terribly difficult.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah i think its from resting the board on my boot, but this is the second time i,ve had problems with these boots and it may be time for a new pair, thanks for the advice tho,


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

replacing a boa lace is incredibly easy. If you don't have a lace you can order them directly from boa on their website :: BOA Technology :: The Boa Lacing System ::. It should come with a little allen wrench tool thingy to, you'll need this. Just be sure to get the correct size this is very important. The size will be stamped on the inside tounge of your boot. O and btw if you're ordering one order two, it's always a good idea to have a spare...


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Shameless plugs aside  you should contact the company. If they are under warranty you can get them replaced. If not, you can get the parts and fix them yourself. It is not terribly difficult.



i know, i know; my apologies for the shameless plug. One of the downsides of being an inventor is that immediately after you create your vision, you have to turn yourself into a salesman. 

So to make up for it; 
hey - skate_banana, send me a private message with your mailing address and I'll send you a free phrakis. In return, I would only ask that you provide some feedback once you have had a chance to try it out on the mountain. Thanks


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Very easy to fix. It took me less than five minutes once I realized there was a plastic cap that covered the gear that the laces hook into. Pm if you have any questions


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

phrakis said:


> i know, i know; my apologies for the shameless plug. One of the downsides of being an inventor is that immediately after you create your vision, you have to turn yourself into a salesman.
> 
> So to make up for it;
> hey - skate_banana, send me a private message with your mailing address and I'll send you a free phrakis. In return, I would only ask that you provide some feedback once you have had a chance to try it out on the mountain. Thanks



thats a prett good idea.


anyways this is not settleing seeing as my dc scout boa boots came in the mail today


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

phrakis said:


> i know, i know; my apologies for the shameless plug. One of the downsides of being an inventor is that immediately after you create your vision, you have to turn yourself into a salesman.
> 
> So to make up for it;
> hey - skate_banana, send me a private message with your mailing address and I'll send you a free phrakis. In return, I would only ask that you provide some feedback once you have had a chance to try it out on the mountain. Thanks


Pretty good idea. How has it been selling? Any interest? I just got some boas and alway rest my board on my boot....hmmm, maybe I'll have to pick one up :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

skate_banana89 said:


> I was riding today and my boa snapped (the wire) and i was wondering if and how i go about replacing the wire or would it be easier to just buy new boots instead of now being able to ride for a few weeks. thanks


This is the step by step guide that was mentioned above. My guide. Honestly, I would order another set of cables or 2. Hella lot cheaper than new boots and if you're really worried about losing the slope time you could always try to borrow boots or rent?


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> Pretty good idea. How has it been selling? Any interest? I just got some boas and alway rest my board on my boot....hmmm, maybe I'll have to pick one up :dunno:


Sales are increasing and there is definitely interest. I think the best thing about the whole experience is sitting on a lift and showing the stranger next to me how it works. There is this light bulb that always goes off and it screams that I have come up with something good.

So if anyone else is interested, I just created a coupon for 50% off. Just go to Phrakis - A snowboard boot support and when checking out, insert SBFORUM as the coupon code. Including regular US postal shipping, the total cost will be $5.20. 

and by the way,
hey skate_banana, your free sample is going in the mail tomorrow. Thanks for your interest and definitely let us know if it solves your problem.


----------

